# 1970s Martin Bookspan radio program classical guitar theme



## majerjack (Jun 15, 2012)

Back in the mid-1970s I used to listen to a syndicated classical music program on radio station WOI out of Ames, Iowa. The program was entitled "Matinee" and was announced by Martin Bookspan. A large variety of standard repertoire was played on the program, but as not all pieces of music fit perfectly into the allotted time slot, a secondary program was sometimes used after "Matinee" to fill in the unused time. This program was entitled "Encore", and as the name suggests, it would feature short pieces, such as single movements of longer compositions, or virtuoso show pieces, that were timed to fill in the slot until the next program began.

The introductory music to "Matinee" was the opening theme of Stravinsky's "Pulcinella", but the ending music for "Encore" was a piece I have never identified nor heard in any other context. It was a captivating little theme played on a classical nylon-stringed guitar, with a melody that to my ears had both Viennese and Spanish influences. I always enjoyed hearing it and for quite some time have wished to obtain a copy.

Does anyone remember "Encore" and its theme music? Can you identify it for me?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry. I remember Martin Bookspan from "First Hearing" when I lived in NY, but I never heard of "Matinee" or "Encore". They must have aired at a time I wasn't regularly listening.


----------



## majerjack (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello to all. I'm giving this a bump in the hope that someone will see it and remember.


----------

